# Time-Lapse advice



## TAW (Apr 15, 2016)

I need to take a week long time-lapse of one of our warehouses. I have done this a few times before using CamRanger and was pleased with the result but it required a lot of hand holding. I am not worried about getting the camera settings right (e.g. white balance, focus...) or assembling the video. I was hoping to be able to control and check on the process remotely using the following gear:

5d Mark III w/ AC power (some wide lens -maybe TS-E 17mm?)
WFT-E7A (version 2) w/ AC power

I have hardwired the WFT into the network and can see the camera. Since I can also remote into the network, this solves some of the problems (I think). 

What should I use for an intervalometer that would run a week? 
Magic Lantern? 

How would you setup the WFT? 

This is one of those posts that I am asking a few specific questions but I don't know what I don't know! If you can think of a better way to set this up / configure, please jump in... No pride of ownership here!

Have a GREAT day!
tom


----------



## Luckshot (Apr 15, 2016)

Gopro with battery eliminator? Plus it self-assembles the video.


----------



## TAW (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks Luckshot. One of the reasons we like the higher quality camera is when we see something that appears unusual, we will often go back to the original RAW files and look a little close at what is going on. (This is not a big brother thing - everybody in the company loves it). It allows to help spot and identify waste and keep our company very lean (and our employees paid above market). Everybody wins!


----------



## d (Apr 16, 2016)

I have no experience with ML, sorry, but I used one of these to record a time-lapse of a large set build in the studio a year or two ago:

https://www.ephotozine.com/article/hahnel-giga-t-pro-ii-wireless-remote-review-19634


Not quite as elegant as controlling everything over the network, but perhaps a little simpler.

d.


----------



## TAW (Apr 16, 2016)

d said:


> I have no experience with ML, sorry, but I used one of these to record a time-lapse of a large set build in the studio a year or two ago:
> 
> https://www.ephotozine.com/article/hahnel-giga-t-pro-ii-wireless-remote-review-19634
> 
> ...



Thanks d. I would certainly welcome an simpler solution (this was just stuff I had). I looked over what you sent, do you have any recollection of battery life on the unit?

Have a GREAT day!
tom


----------



## d (Apr 16, 2016)

Sorry, Tom, I don't recall exactly - we only used it for two or three days, though I'm sure we didn't need to replace the battery during that period. 

I suggested the Hahnel as it's wireless - you can obviously set the camera up somewhere out of the way, but control it with the remote back down on the ground. You could also look at one of the many wired options - Canon's model number is TC-80N3, but it is grossly over-priced (>$100 if I recall), so there are a whole lot of third party options available starting from around the $20 mark. You'd have no trouble getting a week out of one of them, as they don't need to transmit wirelessly, but the lead is only a couple of feet long so you'd need to be close to the camera to activate it.

You might be able to find a few reviews of the Hahnel that mention battery life - it might very well be fine for that kind of duration.

d.


----------

